# pet mice n show mice.



## Tinkers Mousery

now i just want peoples thoughts. and i apologise in advance if i offend anyone.

I have found that there arent that many young fanciers in the nmc. And i was wondering if this is because pet mice are "frowned upon" as such, within the nmc.

I would just like to say before hand that i appreciate the hard work and effort that show breeders put into their show mice and i am in no way being disrespectfull. I am just purely trying to get more people interested in mice with the hope that one day they will become a great fancier.

I come from an equine background....and to get to the top you start in the little kids show classes. Best whiskers, best tail, longest mane ect.....as this is how the kids get involved and work their way to the top.

I know the nmc premote the breeding of quality fancy mice and obvoiusly pet mice are not quality fancy mice.

But my thoughts are that the more people and children that keep mice as pets learning about how to care for them ect then the more people that could become potential fanciers in the nmc.

So they start with the pet type and work their way on to the show type.

The reason i have posted this is as i have a lot of young cousins and younger siblings....all of whom love mice.
They desperatley want to show but i havnt got the heart to tell them their pet mice arent good enough.

I didnt know if there was any way there could be a couple of kids classes for pet mice.

Please dont mistake this for me wanting the nmc to premote the breeding of pet mice as this is not what i want.

I just purely want to get youngsters involved in keeping mice with the hope that one day they would grow to be good fanciers ( of show quality mice)

Everyone has to start somewhere i suppose.

let me know your thoughts


----------



## Laigaie

I've definitely seen a pet competition at mouse shows, where the mice are judge not by color or type, but by friendliness and tractability. You could also do a trick competition, though I haven't seen that done before.


----------



## SarahC

I like the fact that you are giving things some thought and participating.I am and always will be dead set against pet classes.I agree with you that pet keepers of all ages are attracted to mouse showing through their enjoyment of pets.However it is only a small club and if pet classes were provided it would in my opinion attract a flood of people whose mouse keeping ideas would be at odds with what being an exhibitor is all about.The NMC would rapidly be over taken by pet keepers,with pet keeping ethics and who are often very vocal.You see the clashes between pet keepers and breeders on this forum all the time.In short I believe pet keepers will spoil the club.My son started with pet mice but when we joined the club I took him to a show,chatted to the established fanciers and then booked exhibition mice in his chosen varieties.He competed successfully in juvenile classes and went on to win a best in show with a black.I will never be prepared to judge a pet class.Get them some show mice to live along side the pet ones,they don't cost any more to maintain.I would be delighted to judge a large juvenile class.The NMC makes it's stance very clear;
Quote:
What is the NMC and the mouse fancy?

Formed over 100 years ago the NMC encourages the breeding and exhibiting of fancy mice,

Some fancies,such as the dog world are big enough to accommodate both but not the mouse fancy,to small.


----------



## SarahC

just as an after thought,some of the agricultural shows put on mixed pet classes.Honley does,held in it's own small tent.My son participated in all these things and also the making animals out of veg,cake making and stuff.Some quite good prizes for kids to.If you are thinking of attending an agricultural show,do a search and get the details of who to ring for a schedule and request one and check out the many hobby and craft bits and pieces that are good fun for anyone,adult or child and still have a competitive element.You could enter the pet mice at Honley independently of the mouse club.


----------



## Matt Haslam

I'm hoping my son will take up breeding some mice. My chocolate stud is his really, but he's a little young to manage the stock himself yet. I don't see any point in classes like 'biggest whiskers' etc. If we want the fancy to continue with the next generations then there is no reason why they can't breed exhibition standard mice and learn how to do it. I know that my son gets very excited at the competition in these sorts of things anyway, as i'm sure lots of kids do.

Mice are fun enough! I do advocate the 'junior class' for young people, because that way they are more likely to win something and not get too disheartened.

which reminds me, I must get him joined up!


----------



## Tinkers Mousery

hey guys, thanks for the thoughts.

Was just thinking tho. abviously as im new to the fancy people are hesitant to supply me with show stock (apart from sarah c, for which i am very gratefull.) which for certain reasons i can understand. I just think if my sister of 11 years old was to go to a fancier and ask to be put on a waiting list for a certain variety she might not stand a chance.

Would they think that she is only 11 and theres no way shes guna know what shes doin and she might ruin my mice???
Even tho me and my mum would be watching over her....making sure she makes the right decisions.

It is deffinately food for thought ( trying to get them show mice)

My sister wants to join the nmc allready. shes always sat there with the nmc standards book reading through it which will help her learn about the different varietys. She was going to go to the swindon show yesterday but she is ill so couldnt come.

Amy


----------



## zany_toon

As a pet owner Fancy Mice, I have to say that I agree with the breeders. Although it sounds like a great way to get more children interested in mice, there is a strong chance that such a category would overtake and also detract from the original intentions of the NMC. Not only that, but with the world of show mice being so small already it could well disappear altogether if such a category were to open as a result of many children being interested if it were to happen. Getting children involved in breeding show mice would be just as exciting - if not more so, especially if they were to win against an adult :lol: Shiprat has pointed out that he has his son involved in breeding just now, and I'm sure that there are a number of breeders who have started at a young age as well. There is absolutely no reason that I can see, that you cannot get your sister or any other children involved, you yourself could act as a mentor for any close to you.


----------



## Matt Haslam

there are two main aspects of breeding exhibition mice that can be tricky with youngsters,

1) picking the right pairs to breed etc.

and

2) culling

the latter can be a difficult subject. My son is only 7 and he is not involved in that side of it. He knows we don't keep all the mice and knows the reasons for this, but is not witness to anything as such just yet. I feel its a sensitive age and should he want to know more as he gets older i shall of course inform him.

I think you could act as a mentor to your sister. As a breeder I would be happy to supply to an eleven year old VIA their parent/guardian. I have known eleven year olds with excellent qualities that lend themselves to the fancy. Is really all down to the particular situation. I know at 11 I was dying to breed animals, but i grew up with parents who did not allow it, Having a mentor would have been great!


----------



## Laigaie

What do you suggest for the kids who don't have family in the fancy, out of curiosity? I don't mean to be argumentative, but am honestly curious. When I was a kid, I was deeply interested, but, of course, my parents knew nothing about it. I had no access to quality mice, no shows within a distance that they'd drive me. It was only once I was older, living on my own, and financially stable that I could actually get involved in the hobby.


----------



## SarahC

if the parents are not involved then it's hopeless.I joined the rat club when I was a child but never got to go to one show,no parental interest.You need them for transport at the very least and finance.I would supply a juvenile with mice providing the parents were willing to drive them to a show for collection,just the once.Plenty of adults join and after getting their mice are never seen again so providing they joined the club I would take a chance.


----------



## Cait

I personally don't mind the odd pet class at the more 'public' shows (where there are other things for people to do, not just a mouse show in a small village somewhere for example) but I don't think that anything more than that would really be the thing to do to encourage people. The pet classes should be there to perhaps give the kids their first go and show them what happens, feel that they are participating etc, but after that they should progress to exhibition mice and breeding their own stock. Also there wouldn't be enough pet classes to keep people satisfied if they are only held at the 'public' shows - but holding them at shows where that was all for participants to join in with would be unlikely to attract any entries. A bit of a Catch 22.


----------



## Matt Haslam

Unfortunately if the child doesn't have an adult supporting them, with transport and finance etc. its going to be pretty impossible I think. Though I did used to travel by myself to reptile breeders meetings when i was 13/14, so maybe a little older and it could possibly be done.

It will be sod's law that my son won't be interested in mice, at the moment he shows a little interest but is far more into his Warhammer!


----------



## Tinkers Mousery

Yea i get where everyone is coming from.

Obviously me and my mum run our mousery together but both have different interests in varietys.

My sister really likes tans ( well the darker tans such as black or choc) and selfs, but she is so desperate to show she would work with any variety. Any suggestions on if these will be the best varietys to get her started???

me and my mum both contribute equally finance wise for our mousery and would both contribute towards my little sisters mice.

We can deffinately attend all the west country mouse club shows and swindon shows ( mum and sister in tow) but when it comes to shows further away it will probably be just me going but taking their mice for them.

I am sending off the membership form on wed for her to join the nmc. so maby then she can start contacting breeders to see if she can obtain any mice. Any breeders you think she should try contacting first??

Many thanks for all ur help


----------



## Cait

Black and chocolate tans would be fine to start with. The best thing to do is have a look over the show reports for the last few months and see who is winning regularly with whichever you prefer, then give them a call for advice and to see if they will have stock available.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery

ok thanks.  would it be best for her to ring herself do u think?? or should mum ring on her behalf?


----------



## Cait

I would think your mum should ring in the first instance since she is the one who will be ultimately responsible for the mice and of course helping your sister with them.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery

yea thats what i thought. ok well as soon as beckys membership has been sent off we shall have a think and start contacting a breeder or 2  she will be at the next show i go to so i will introduce her to you all and she can get chatting with everyone


----------



## FeralWolf

Madhouse Stud said:


> I think you could act as a mentor to your sister. As a breeder I would be happy to supply to an eleven year old VIA their parent/guardian. I have known eleven year olds with excellent qualities that lend themselves to the fancy. Is really all down to the particular situation. I know at 11 I was dying to breed animals, but i grew up with parents who did not allow it, Having a mentor would have been great!


I am 12, and I have learned everything I know from this site, and from books, and experience. I think it's really great that you are willing to supply young people like me! I am so glad that my dad is cool with the whole thing. My mom, on the other hand, doesn't even know :roll: . But yes, I think if I'd had someone to *show* me how to do things, things might have gone smoother. By the way, where are you? It would be awesome if I could buy some mice from you...


----------



## Matt Haslam

FeralWolf said:


> Madhouse Stud said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you could act as a mentor to your sister. As a breeder I would be happy to supply to an eleven year old VIA their parent/guardian. I have known eleven year olds with excellent qualities that lend themselves to the fancy. Is really all down to the particular situation. I know at 11 I was dying to breed animals, but i grew up with parents who did not allow it, Having a mentor would have been great!
> 
> 
> 
> I am 12, and I have learned everything I know from this site, and from books, and experience. I think it's really great that you are willing to supply young people like me! I am so glad that my dad is cool with the whole thing. My mom, on the other hand, doesn't even know :roll: . But yes, I think if I'd had someone to *show* me how to do things, things might have gone smoother. By the way, where are you? It would be awesome if I could buy some mice from you...
Click to expand...

I'm based in the UK, so might be a little complicated to get mice from me. But if you ever did come to live in the UK or be in a position to export than i would be more than willing to help you out!.


----------



## geordiesmice

Its great too see young people interested and wanting too breed Mice, My Mam and Dad wouldnt allow me too have mice and it wasn't till later in my life that I got them at least you have a someone behind you My dad was mad on Bantams etc so I was brought up with those.


----------

